# Zoombrowser How I hate thee



## 'Daniel' (Apr 23, 2006)

Is there a way to stop Zoombrowser opening when you have finished downloading pictures form your canon?  

Also is it possible to make Digital Photo Professional to open instead?


----------



## Corry (Apr 23, 2006)

my computer is set to pop up and ASK me what I want to open it with.


----------



## 'Daniel' (Apr 23, 2006)

You know how you set it to do that?  I looked in the various menus but couldn't really see anything.


----------



## Corry (Apr 23, 2006)

Daniel said:
			
		

> You know how you set it to do that?  I looked in the various menus but couldn't really see anything.




Unfortunately no, so I'm not much help to you (sorry). It's just always been that way.


----------



## 'Daniel' (Apr 23, 2006)

Sigh I feared as much.  Anyone else.


----------



## darich (Apr 23, 2006)

daniel
what version of windows do you have......it's fairly easy to change the program associated to a particular file type.

let me know what windows you have and i'll hopefully solve your problem


----------



## 'Daniel' (Apr 23, 2006)

Windows XP.  But Its not that the RAW files are opened with that.  It's that it starts up directly after the Files have d/led without choice.  If I want to view them then photoshop opens.


----------



## darich (Apr 23, 2006)

i guess then that the zoombrowser is loaded on your machine when it boots up??..or do you manually start it?
it's possible to prevent certain programs from loading when the pc boots up. it can prevent things happening like auto file opening and speed up boot process because the pc has fewer programs to load.


----------



## Rob (Apr 24, 2006)

I only installed the TWAIN drivers for that reason. I hate software that comes with things for doing that kind of thing. It seems likely to me that you may need to uninstall that software and then windows should prompt with a "open folder" "open with a program" etc. when the camera is plugged in.

Rob


----------



## darich (Apr 24, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> I only installed the TWAIN drivers for that reason. I hate software that comes with things for doing that kind of thing. It seems likely to me that you may need to uninstall that software and then windows should prompt with a "open folder" "open with a program" etc. when the camera is plugged in.
> 
> Rob



i prefer removing my memory card and using a card reader to avoid loading unnecessary software. Alternatively if you install the drivers for the camera you can attach the it to the pc without removing the card and read it that way.
Either way i avoid using software i don't need to.

To change or remove the file associations for a particular program here's what you do.
open a folder in windows explorer.
from the drop down menu, select "tools"
"folder options"
"file types" tab
select the file type you wish to amend/delete (you can sort by clicking the column header)
to change the program click the "change" button
another window will open up and ask which program you wish to use.
select "open with..." and then select the program of your choice.

if you wish to remove the file association then select "delete" after highlighting the file type.

Take care when doing this because any mistakes can be difficult to rectify if you can't remember which file was originally associated with a program.

i've done this loads of times with no problems but I'm fairly computer literate. If in doubt then don't do it or consult someone who is sure.


----------



## Rob (Apr 24, 2006)

I don't think it's a file association - I believe it is a registry entry for the USB auto-detection for that device which has been modified to launch the program. I would think the solution would be either a registry hack to remove the association, or an uninstall of the offending program. I'm not aware of any other way of interrogating the USB behaviours, but someone else might know better.

Rob


----------



## darich (Apr 24, 2006)

it is possible to delete an association using the method i detailed above.
the pc should then ask "what program?" when you try to open it.

it may be that the program is loading automatically at startup. this can also be changed without adjusting the registry.

The registry is a dangerous area and one slip can render the entire pc useless and in need of repair at a shop.


----------



## 'Daniel' (Apr 24, 2006)

It doesn't start up with boot up.  It only starts without my donig when you download the images using the Camera Window software that comes with canons.


----------



## darich (Apr 24, 2006)

Daniel said:
			
		

> It doesn't start up with boot up.  It only starts without my donig when you download the images using the Camera Window software that comes with canons.



it doesn't necessarily have to open up with a window for it to be running in the background. I have a voice recorder that i can connect to my pc using usb and it loads at startup although nothing happens until i connect the recorder to the pc.

How knowledgeable are you with computers?
When the pc has booted up ...before you do anything...press control+shift+escape.
The windows task manager appears and the processes tab lists every process/program running on your pc. If you see one that look like it's a canon application then select it and then press "end task" at the bottom of the window.
then try connecting your camera or downloading your photos and see if the zoombrowser opens up.


----------



## bobaab (Apr 25, 2006)

I use ACDSee for my picture organization needs.


----------

